# Holy Hot Dog Konz Caught a Tarpon!



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

That's right folks, I caught a Tarpon! Friday night Ken (bigrigz) and I decided that we were going to go out in his boat and catch some bait for beach sharking event the next night. We motored around for a while trying to net some bait without much luck.....so we decided to fish with artificials. I threw on my fav. jerk bait and Ken and I loaded up on some ladyfish and white trout. After about 2 hours we had a cooler full of fat bait and decided to cruise around looking for some specks or spanish. We saw some bait busting the surface and decided to make a few casts. On my second cast I landed another ladyfish. Ken suggested that we move but I wanted to make a couple more casts.....on my 4th cast BAM FISH OOOONNNN! The fish immediatly jumped out of the water and I started thinking "man that is a huge ladyfish" hahaha. After some screaming drag, 5 leaps, and one missed netting attemp we had the sucker in the net.......and then the shock set in and we started hooting and hollering like a bunch of kids at Disney Land! We took some pics of mereleasing the fish pronto! I didn't weigh nor measure the fish b/c I wanted it in the water as soon as possible. We guesstimated the fish at around 40 inches. 

Side note, the title came from something Ken said

The fish was caught on 10lb suffix and a shimano sahara 2500.


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

Congratulations - Cool story, Cool pix. The last picture reminds me of the Captain D's commercials.


----------



## GigABite (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice catch man! At least you were able to catch one. All I could do was wave bye bye to the pod ofmonster Tarpon I saw Saturday morning. Good stuff...congrats.

Gig


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Konz! you are the Man....... It's always fun to catch that unexpected prize. Somebody up there likes ya. Way to go.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That last pic is awesome.

Send me the full resolution version and I'll see if I can't get it published in Florida Fishing Weekly.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

That fish looks about the same size as the one I saw tearing up some crabs at the launch in the back of my neighborhood. Is that the most common size we have up this far north? Or have you seen bigger ones cought?Either way looks like you had a great time , congats:bowdown


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *JoeZ (8/18/2008)*That last pic is awesome.
> Send me the full resolution version and I'll see if I can't get it published in Florida Fishing Weekly.


haha that's all i need, my ugly mug on the cover of a magazine getting fish slapped......hahaha

PM me the email address you want me to send it to.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats! That is awesome! That pic is priceless!!!!

:bowdown:clap:bowdown:clap


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

great catch Konz!!! congrats!!! aAwesome picture....Tarpon knew what she was doing.....:clap


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats!!!! I see it gave you a Tarpon kiss.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Way to go Konz!!!! The last pic is awesome!!!


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

All I can say is SWEEEEET....I wanna catch one. Thanks again for your and Ken's help on Friday night, I never would have got the boat home without you guys.


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Great Catch :bowdown, but I need to give you some advice....

if your going to try and eat a live fish like that, swallow ithead 1st so the dorsalfin doesn't stuck in your throat!

oke


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats sweet, good job. :bowdown:bowdown

The picture is great.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies folks. I want to remind everyone that a tarpon can not be kept without a tag. My fish was quickly released. I spoke to somebody at FWC and was told that as long as the fish was immediatly released I was okay.

Below is something taken strait from the FWC's website.

Since 1989, tarpon have been managed using a permit system that requires anglers to purchase a $50 tag for each tarpon that they intend to possess. If a tarpon is caught and immediately released, it has not come under possession and no tag is required.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *konz (8/18/2008)*Thanks for all the replies folks. I must advise all that I just got off the phone with FWC and they advised that you cannot boat a tarpon without a tag. So everyone please keep that in mind. In my craziness I didn't even think of this......even though I was not keeping it and the fish was released and shot off like a bullet......I don't want anyone making the same mistake. I took the fish out of the water to remove the hook......next time I will just clip the line.




Nice fish! I was fully expecting someone to come on here and chastise you! Did they call you or did you call them?? That's pretty funny! I'll be honest with you, chances are I'll take my first tarpon out of the water for a pic if it is not too big...just might not post a pic of it on the internet!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Somebody on another forum let me know. I then called and spoke to an officer explaining what happened. I was told that I was fine since it was released in good condition but not to have it in the boat.

Below was taken strait from the FWC site:

http://research.myfwc.com/engine/download_redirection_process.asp?file=tarpon2.pdf&objid=5641&dltype=article

Since 1989, tarpon have been managed using a permit system that requires anglers to purchase a $50 tag for each tarpon that they intend to possess. If a tarpon is caught and immediately released, it has not come under possession and no tag is required.


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Ray... THAT IS SOOOO COOL!!! Congrats Man!!! :bowdown :clap :letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Congratulations on your first Konz!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

what you did was perfectly fine,and no laws were borken......heres a email from a previous tarpon thread....oh by the way good job.....

Subject 
Tarpon Handling 

Discussion Thread 
Response (MF-GC) 06/19/2008 03:12 PM 
Mr. Morgan, 

Thank you for contacting FWC's Division of Marine Fisheries Management. 

Though the law does not state that pulling a tarpon out of the water to take a picture prohibited, it is not recommended that you do so. Removing a large fish such as tarpon from the water removes the support that water gives the internal organs of the fish. Thus removing the fish from the water results in internal damage, possible severe enough to cause death. If the fish was observed to die as a result of the angler removing it from the water the fish would be considered harvested and without a tarpon tag you would be in violation of the regulations


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

That's Awesome :clap:clap:clap


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (8/18/2008)*what you did was perfectly fine,and no laws were borken......heres a email from a previous tarpon thread....oh by the way good job.....
> 
> Subject
> Tarpon Handling
> ...


Awesome.........thanks man!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

No not a tarpon for sure..I think thats one of those saltwater lady carps...oke..Great catch bud


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm not sure who got the best of that fight. It looks like Konz won the early rounds but the tarpon came on strong in the end and almost knocked him out but he was saved by the bell. Split decision victory for the Tarpon

Great catch Konz and an awesome picture of the release.


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

great catch man! you never know until you see it. congrats on your first. nice 2nd :takephoto


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Good job Ray !!!!! And that 2nd pic is funny as hell :bowdown


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

for sure awesome job !!!! 2nd photo is priceless. will have to post that at the club!!!!


----------



## boudin (Sep 30, 2007)

great catch and pics !!!!!!!!:clap:bowdown


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

ha, that pic is classic! great catch:clap


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

That 2nd pic is priceless. That needs to go in your "Man Garage" photo collection for sure. Congrats Ray!!:bowdown


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Now that's a first. I have been stuck by catfish, crapped on by ladyfish, and jerked off by just about every other species that you can name, but I've never been bitch slapped by any species...yet. oke

Way to go Konz, :bowdown and great do on Sat. night. Lane had a great time...she thinks. :letsdrink


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

What an incredible post. Congrats, and I wish you many more.


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Great post and great pics!:takephoto I tried targeting tarpon in my kayak for the 1st time going 5 times over the past 4 week in the gulf just to get that once in a lifetime picture of one in the water with me. But, I was only able to get one jump out of the 60#, 80#, and 125# fish. It is still quite a rush when they jump!!!:hoppingmad I will try it again next year. Great job at catching that that one on 10# test!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job KONZ. :clap:clap

1st photo is great with the excitement on your face. 

2nd photo is priceless and should be in the weekly fisherman next week. :letsdrink


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent. Konz's kindness has caused karma tolet him catch a crazy creature. (?)

That looks like a slappin good time. Good job Ray.:bowdown


----------



## Gone Fishin' Too (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice pics Konz, it was nice to meet you on friday night at the 17th ave ramp. I'm going to have to learn how to catch sharks with you one of these days!!!!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Same here man, we will have to get up one of these nights and give them a run for their money! With the number of baitfish around 3 mile right now.......it shouldn't be hard to find them!


----------

